# Ear Care?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What is everyone using to keep their pups ears clean and healthy?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I keep the ear hair plucked. My groomer takes care of that every 6 weeks. Both my havs had some ear trouble, so I keep their ears really clean. My vet showed me how to use the ear cleaner, filling up the ear and letting them shake it out. Ask your vet to show you next time you take puppy in.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I use Otirinse ear cleaner that was recommended by the vet. I clean their ears after they get a bath.

For Scout, I pluck some of the ear canal hairs when it starts to get crowded in there. For Lincoln, I trim his ear canal hairs short with a blunt, curved scissor to clear out the ear canal. Lincoln's ear hair does not pull out easily and he just will not tolerate it. Scout's seem to just come out with very little effort.

I saturate 1/2 a cotton ball with the Otirinse, and then squeeze the Otirinse into the ear, then stuff the cotton ball into the ear, close the ear flap, and massage in a circular motion at the base of the ear. Then I remove the ball, and wipe the inside of the ear flap with it. Repeat in the other ear.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki Daisy earcare*

Riki has very little ear hair, I can cut some of the hair near the ear where it gets greasy easily, I only have to pluck out a few hairs once a month. Daisy has tons of thick black hair. I use baby powder and have to do a lot of plucking and giving threats with my thumb and finger. Sometimes it has a little greasy stuff from the inner ear.

I have an ear cleaner and a dryer powder.

Riki has had ear infections twice in five years. Daisy never has. Maybe all that hair protects her?

Riki since puppyhood has one ear that always flops back. You can see in his puppy pictures from the early days that it did that. It has been his trademark.

Neither of my dogs have had ear mites or any problems. I think the drying powder helps prevent the infections.

Cotton in ears when bathing has helped too.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

I am cleaning the ears every month, put a product to clean in the ear and do a circular massage. 

I am also removing the hair in the ear canal with my fingers.

The ears of both remain perfect.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. My first time removing some of the excess hair (lots) of dark hair down the canal went very well for myself and Dexter. Offered Dexter a toy with just a tiny bit of peanut butter and he loves the peanut butter. Dexter allowed me to brush his hair topside without problems. 

And also, Dexter allowed me to check his ears (with some firm holding of course) and I plucked out the excess hair. You would not believe all the hair down there! Dexter was very good. I will be giving Dexter a bath today.


----------

